# Verizon fios DirecTV TIVO



## WantDirectTivo (Feb 10, 2002)

Well looks like I will finally get broadband. Currently DSL is not available and Comcast wants to much $$$. Dial-up s**ks.

However, Verizon is wiring the neighborhood for fios and has been making noises that TV service (from DirecTV) will be available some time later. Anyone have any information about the DirecTv and Verizion relationship and the offerings? Do they support a TIVO type DVR, can I record two channels at once, how much does it cost, what are the multi-TV hookup options?

I love my DirecTv service and TIVO but still interested in other options if they are better.

Thanks

Frank


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Verizon just resells DirecTV service in areas where they are not delivering TV over the fiber. Your choice of equipment is the same as for any other DirecTV customer.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Yes, Verizon FIOS TV has nothing to do with DirecTV. It is completely separate and as far as I've heard uses standard cable equipment - which means supposedly the TiVo Series 3 will work.

DirecTV equipment most certainly will not work.

Prior to their developing FIOS, Verizon was offering DirecTV service via their single-billing option, and may have included a discount.

When Verzion started talking about FIOS TV, they advertised it as "DTV", which confused people. A LOT of people assumed that it mean DirecTV because 1) it was a common abbreviation; and 2) they already "offered" DirecTV.

DTV in their press releases simply referred to "Digital TV".

I may get FIOS TV once its offered in my town - I already have the Internet/Phone service. It appears to be even cheaper than DirecTV and shouldn't have the same level of compression issues, especially with HD.

Alas, the only integrated DVR available is the Motorola. I believe it is dual-tuner, but not nearly as refined as a TiVo.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Want, if fios is a guaranteed thing in your future....wait for it and get it. The limited reading i've done shows you will be very happy. someone on this board did a great review of it...a search will bring it up


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

doconeill said:


> Yes, Verizon FIOS TV has nothing to do with DirecTV. It is completely separate and as far as I've heard uses standard cable equipment - which means supposedly the TiVo Series 3 will work.


Do you have source that Verizon will support CableCard with their FIOS service??


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> Do you have source that Verizon will support CableCard with their FIOS service??


Mostly from discussions in a Verizon newsgroup. I did say "supposedly".

As I understand it, they do _support_ one-way plug-and-play, but are not currently offering the cards.

Their support was referred to in an FCC filing:

FCC Filing

Also referenced is two-way support, which they do not currently support for technical reasons yet. They don't really want another "workaround" to their technology, since the video delivery system is inherently one-way and cannot support the cable DOCSIS standard. Instead, two-way delivery would have to rely on using the FIOS data network for return information.

I did hear that they are requiring some sort of connection between the STB and the VZ-supplied DLink router on the data network in some cases, which may be problematic for those not using their router. This may be part of the two-way workaround. Which means CableCard 2.0 won't work, at least bi-directionally, as-is.

My understanding was that they could use "standard" cable equipment, but after researching it a bit further, it seems that there are too many limitations to adopting the full CableCard 2.0 standard, and also it seems that they are not mandated to adopt it at this time (or at least are arguing why they shouldn't).

I did find this, which admittedly is a "rumor" site:

LonghornXP on Verizon

There is some speculation, but he seems to say that their ability to do Internet over the coax is real. If that is true, then CC2.0 is possible. The "NIM" mentioned is the hookup device that fed back to the IP router.

So, although the capabilities aren't there yet, it seems they ARE working to make it happen.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

WantDirectTivo said:


> Well looks like I will finally get broadband. Currently DSL is not available and Comcast wants to much $$$. Dial-up s**ks.
> 
> However, Verizon is wiring the neighborhood for fios and has been making noises that TV service (from DirecTV) will be available some time later. Anyone have any information about the DirecTv and Verizion relationship and the offerings? Do they support a TIVO type DVR, can I record two channels at once, how much does it cost, what are the multi-TV hookup options?
> 
> ...


My friend has Directv through Verizon and it saves him a few dollars a month. It is just like getting Directv from Directv. It is the same service with the same boxes.

Now in some areas, like mine, they offer Fios TV which is comepletely different from Directv.


----------



## vigfoot (Dec 1, 2003)

"My friend has Directv through Verizon and it saves him a few dollars a month. It is just like getting Directv from Directv. It is the same service with the same boxes."



Here in CT, the phone co., AT&T (previously SBC, previously SNET) bundles w/ DISH!  

I would be a happier camper if i could bundle DSL and DTV w/ my phone.


----------



## MarkF2 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have Verizon home phone service, DSL and DirecTv all through Verizon. By selecting all 3 I save $6 per month. All D* services and offerings were the same whether I went through Verizon or D*. I pay on bill to Verizon and Verizon pays D*.


----------



## scottt (Sep 6, 2002)

I have FIOS internet, and they recently offered TV services. I called, it was $15 more a month than I pay for DTV and that was before taxes.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Existing DTV customers aren't allowed to switch to Verizon bundled billed/discounted DTV service.


----------



## scottt (Sep 6, 2002)

lew said:


> Existing DTV customers aren't allowed to switch to Verizon bundled billed/discounted DTV service.


Not sure if you were responding to my post lew.

The pricing was for FIOS TV.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

scottt said:


> I have FIOS internet, and they recently offered TV services. I called, it was $15 more a month than I pay for DTV and that was before taxes.


I don't know what you pay for Directv but I actually saved money by switching to Fios TV. This is what I had with Directv vs. what I have with Fios TV. Rounded to the nearest dollar

Directv Cost:
Total Choice Plus $50
HD Package $11(I noticed on the website it is now $10)
Extra Receiver $5 (Directivo)
Directivo recording fee $5

Total: $71

Fios Tv Cost:
Expanded Basic $35 (Package includes local and national HD channels)
HD DVR receiver $13
Extra receiver $4
Taxes/Fees $4

Total: $56


----------



## kc1ih (Nov 12, 2005)

The other relevant issue is that when you get any FIOS service, your phone line is switched from POTS to digital. I wonder how this affects the Tivo units getting their schedule and update information? I know people have problems using Tivo's plugged into VOIP phone lines, I don't know if that's also the case with FIOS.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

kc1ih said:


> The other relevant issue is that when you get any FIOS service, your phone line is switched from POTS to digital. I wonder how this affects the Tivo units getting their schedule and update information? I know people have problems using Tivo's plugged into VOIP phone lines, I don't know if that's also the case with FIOS.


FIOS does not use VoIP for the "POTS" lines. I have FIOS for internet and phone, and my TiVos have not noticed any difference.


----------



## bgtimber75 (Jun 2, 2002)

I'm moving next month and my new address has Fios available. I called and did the price comparison. I think it comes out being $15 or so more then DTV and my Comcast internet/lifeling service. The difference is that I'd get all of the movie channels sans HBO/Cinemax for $11.95 so if I decieded not to get those the prices would be very similar. I could alson go with the 5mb/2mb internet and shave another $10. It's impossible to compare apples to apples since Fios gives me Starz, Showtime, and HBO channels that are not available on DTV.

I'm making the switch. $12.95 per DVR, which I'd be getting 3, is very expensive but the price for the other things are much cheaper. And as a plus the HD channels are included in base price.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

doconeill said:


> FIOS does not use VoIP for the "POTS" lines. I have FIOS for internet and phone, and my TiVos have not noticed any difference.


Right. Although there is an option to use Verizon VoIP over the FIOS internet connection, rather than the FIOS "POTS" line. It's a few bucks cheaper but, like almost all VoIP systems, might have issues with modems. 
The FIOS "POTS" lines have no problem with modems.


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

It's not over the customer internet connection, but is still VoiP technology. The ONT converts the DS0 to an ethernet stream and sends it back to a voice gateway where it is decoded and sent on to the public phone network.

The voice port on the ONT connects to an IP Address of the Voice Gateway. You can't configure it, you don't know what it is, but it's there.

The ONT is required to be able to handle modems, fax machines, any tone based communications. That would include TiVos.

There are settings (not that you could change them, you have to be back at the NOC) for FAX Mode (T38, PASSTHRU) and Silence Suppression. The problem is, VoiP tries to make the stream more efficent through compression, silence doesn't get shipped out as packets at the same rate as voice. The ONT has to be aware that a modem is connecting ans switch modes to stop the statistical compression and send the packets so the modems doesn't loose sync.

I have FIOS with the Telabs ONT. I'm sure you could keep your copper wires for voice if you wanted to, but it's not necessary. The ONT can handle modems.

Vonage and other VoiP boxes don't (or didn't) have this built into them, so they had problems with modems.


----------



## scottt (Sep 6, 2002)

Generic said:


> I don't know what you pay for Directv but I actually saved money by switching to Fios TV. This is what I had with Directv vs. what I have with Fios TV. Rounded to the nearest dollar
> 
> Directv Cost:
> Total Choice Plus $50
> ...


DTV Cost (I have two TiVo's)
$39.99 Spanish Package
$4.99 mirror fee

Total $44.98

FIOS TV
Exp Basic $35
2 DVR's $26
Taxes (unknown)

Total $61 before taxes

No brainer


----------



## bgtimber75 (Jun 2, 2002)

You don't pay a DVR fee?


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

scottt said:


> DTV Cost (I have two TiVo's)
> $39.99 Spanish Package
> $4.99 mirror fee
> 
> ...


Hardly an apples to apples comparison. In addition to not having some basic cable stations like FX, TNT, & HGTV, you don't have the ability to record HD (which is good because you don't receive _any _HD programing).


----------

